# Game #23: Los Angeles Lakers (9-13) @ New York Knicks (16-5)



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*LA Lakers 9-13 (Road: 2-7) 8:00pm ET 
New York 16-5 (Home: 8-0) TV: TNT​*


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

Kobe drops 50+ points and Dwight gets at least 20 rebounds.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Tough test for LA. I see them as a team that plays to the level of their competition, so it should be a close game.

I'm going with LA since they have to break out of their funk at some point. Could easily see the Knicks handing them a loss though.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Yall saw JR Smith's trash talking on Twitter last night?

This is going to be a good one!


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

I hate JR Smith.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

My prediction: Kobe scores 35 and the Lakers lose by 15.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

My prediction. Kobe goes for 40 and we win by 8.


----------



## LLROCKS (Mar 15, 2012)

During current losing streak they've lost by 6, 7, 6 basically two posessions. The first loss was on the road vs OKC the best team in the conference imo, and they do have the best record in the NBA. The Lakers are very capable of turning this around, especially when Nash and Gasol get back. I'm pissed but I remain optimistic. Dantoni needs to adjust to what the current personnel is. Trades are also a possibility. 

Lakers at Knicks TNT


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

effort and intensity is their problem and one they can decide to do something about - it's just so frustrating to watch them keep coming out flat


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

They'll probably lose this game. D'Antoni has pretty much admitted he's not going to make any adjustments until Nash comes back.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Beat the Knicks, please.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Kobe and Melo should shoot every possession they're on the floor. This could be fun.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

We are so bad. We are not getting better until Dwight touches the ball every possession down.


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)




----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

D'Antoni is finally doing what he should have from the jump. Just play whoever wants to hustle regardless of position. 

And they need to cut some of this dead weight


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

I'm sorry, but Dantoni should be fired. Damn you Jim Buss.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

MojoPin said:


> I'm sorry, but Dantoni should be fired. Damn you Jim Buss.


He came cheap,I guess.

Just Kidding....


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

I think the coaching changes have all but put a conclusion to LAL's season. I mean, even if we fire Dantoni and get someone else, it will be another adjustment period. This team has the talent to be #1 but they will be lucky to get past the first round; hell at this point they will be lucky to make the playoffs.

Nash and Gasol will help ignite the offense, but that will be irrelevant as long as the team plays Dantoni defense.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

MojoPin said:


> I think the coaching changes have all but put a conclusion to LAL's season. I mean, even if we fire Dantoni and get someone else, it will be another adjustment period. This team has the talent to be #1 but they will be lucky to get past the first round; hell at this point they will be lucky to make the playoffs.
> 
> Nash and Gasol will help ignite the offense, but that will be irrelevant as long as the team plays Dantoni defense.


Seriously, I don't watch a lot of Lakers' games, but from what I've seen ... there's no difference in the way they play now then when they played for Brown. Personally, I believe they should just play ball and forget about who they like don't like playing with. Ignore Kobe, he no longer carries any weight with the team.

Play ball ... street ball, whatever. What can D'Antonio do ... bench who (that would make a difference).

It's just basketball.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Who would've thought in August that this team wouldnt even be .500? I mean, wow. They are superior in every aspect to last year's squad...yet they're worse.


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

MojoPin said:


> I'm sorry, but Dantoni should be fired. Damn you Jim Buss.


Sorry to disappoint all of you but, this is all on Dr. Jerry. Jim just did what his father told him to do.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Jim, Jerry...all the same. The Lakers organization has a serious problem on their hands, as Kupchak basically has no say over basketball operations anymore. This is like Jerry Jones running the Cowboys, now. It's not a good sign when the owner starts calling all the shots. Dr. Buss is a very intelligent and experienced man, but his senile desire for Showtime screwed this team over.

Hopefully they will prove everything I said wrong.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Ugly ugly ugly


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

MojoPin said:


> Jim, Jerry...all the same. The Lakers organization has a serious problem on their hands, as Kupchak basically has no say over basketball operations anymore. This is like Jerry Jones running the Cowboys, now. It's not a good sign when the owner starts calling all the shots. Dr. Buss is a very intelligent and experienced man, but his senile desire for Showtime screwed this team over.
> 
> Hopefully they will prove everything I said wrong.


Reading the tea leaves, it seemed like Jerry and Mitch wanted Phil, but Jim talked pops out of it and into Showtime 2.0.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Can't win allowing 116 points. Just isn't going to happen.

And no, I don't believe in moral victories or encouraging losses. So please don't go there with that #@#$%.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

I'm starting to hate every player on this team not named Kobe or Metta. Beyond frustrating.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Not a good sign when they get blown out playing D'Antoni ball and then make a comeback by slowing down the tempo.

Any chance this gets D'Antoni to change his philosophy?


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

MojoPin said:


> I'm sorry, but Dantoni should be fired. Damn you Jim Buss.


So much for the claims that firing mike brown would cure everything. 


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Quit blaming the coach and front office. Your front office was supposedly geniuses for getting Dwight and Nash. Now you're blaming them. 

Blame Dwight, the savior. Blame the rest of the players.

Kobe gets a pass from me because at least he gives a ****.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Jamel Irief said:


> So much for the claims that firing mike brown would cure everything.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


Can we make Bernie the head coach and Mike an assistant? Or TV watcher in the back?


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

I'm just going to keep telling myself that we'll right the ship by christmas.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

R-Star said:


> Quit blaming the coach and front office. Your front office was supposedly geniuses for getting Dwight and Nash. Now you're blaming them.
> 
> Blame Dwight, the savior. Blame the rest of the players.
> 
> Kobe gets a pass from me because at least he gives a ****.


Dwight's not the savior, Nash is.

Get your messiahs right, for God's sake.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Luke said:


> I'm just going to keep telling myself that we'll right the ship by christmas.


2013?


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Even that's probably a reach at this point.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

You guys are a 5 game win streak from even being 500. At least attempt to bring Pau back and see if it helps move the team in the right direction.


This is just a cluster ****, and the "Its early in the season, we'll be fine." excuses don't help.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Ron said:


> Dwight's not the savior, Nash is.
> 
> Get your messiahs right, for God's sake.


You better hope you're right, or you're out of options.


Hey, the one bright side for you and your team sucking right now, at least you can say "See, told you Dwight wasn't that good."

You're looking genius right now Ron. We all argued with you and its looking like you were right.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

R-Star said:


> Quit blaming the coach and front office. Your front office was supposedly geniuses for getting Dwight and Nash. Now you're blaming them.
> 
> Blame Dwight, the savior. Blame the rest of the players.
> 
> Kobe gets a pass from me because at least he gives a ****.


Front offices can make good moves and bad moves. It's not just one or the other. 

Plenty of people have trashed the players. 

What has Pringles done this season to impress you? Name one thing.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

What has Dwight done to impress you?


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Wilt_The_Stilt said:


> Front offices can make good moves and bad moves. It's not just one or the other.
> 
> Plenty of people have trashed the players.
> 
> *What has Pringles done this season to impress you? Name one thing.*


He's gotten more production out of Jamison and Meeks. Besides that I've got nothing. If you listen to his press conferences. it sounds like he's content with the team sucking and plans for it all to change overnight once Nash gets back.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

R-Star said:


> What has Dwight done to impress you?


Rebound and contest shots. Not a whole lot else. The free throw shooting has been especially harmful to the team. That's why I and many others have criticized him.

Now answer my question and tell me why we shouldn't criticize Pringles.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Dwights contested shots? He was supposed to be the best defensive player in the league bar none, and he hasn't even been close to that billing.

What has Pringles done? Nothing. But continually calling for the coaches head is the easy way out.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

That Ebanks guy just has ice water in his veins, doesn't he?

Nobody wants to make a shot. You got problems when Artest is your 3 pt guy.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

I almost pulled every hair out of my head on the possession that the Knicks got three offensive board in the last minute. Dwight has not been impressive at all this year. Hopefully he's still recovering.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

R-Star said:


> Dwights contested shots? He was supposed to be the best defensive player in the league bar none, and he hasn't even been close to that billing.
> 
> What has Pringles done? Nothing. But continually calling for the coaches head is the easy way out.


Easy way out for the players? Yes. But obviously what we say makes no difference. If we are just discussing who deserves blame then I say Pringles should be right in there with the players (who I agree deserve plenty of blame).


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Wilt_The_Stilt said:


> Easy way out for the players? Yes. But obviously what we say makes no difference. If we are just discussing who deserves blame then I say Pringles should be right in there with the players (who I agree deserve plenty of blame).


Fair enough. I thought hiring a guy who was an A on offense and an F on defense was a terrible idea from the get go. They should have slapped that smile off Dwights face and brought in Stan Van.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

R-Star said:


> Fair enough. I thought hiring a guy who was an A on offense and an F on defense was a terrible idea from the get go. *They should have slapped that smile off Dwights face and brought in Stan Van*.


:laugh:

That would have been priceless.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Wilt_The_Stilt said:


> Rebound and contest shots. Not a whole lot else. The free throw shooting has been especially harmful to the team. That's why I and many others have criticized him.
> 
> Now answer my question and tell me why we shouldn't criticize Pringles.


You can't criticize Pringles because you got what you wanted when you were pleading for them to fire Brown (not sure if you did directly). Never mind the fact that Phil probably could of came, the feeling back then was that ANYONE was better than Brown. The Lakers beat a bunch of WNBA teams at home under Bernie and people were saying "see! It was just coaching! We're just fine!"

Now they are slumping and it's the coaching again.

"Grass is greener" syndrome.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> You can't criticize Pringles because you got what you wanted when you were pleading for them to fire Brown (not sure if you did directly). Never mind the fact that Phil probably could of came, the feeling back then was that ANYONE was better than Brown. The Lakers beat a bunch of WNBA teams at home under Bernie and people were saying "see! It was just coaching! We're just fine!"
> 
> Now they are slumping and it's the coaching again.
> 
> "Grass is greener" syndrome.


So Pringles is above criticism because people wanted to get rid of the previous coach? That is ridiculous. 

Coaches are like players. They make mistakes and some are better than others. If they make mistakes or aren't doing a good job they deserve to be criticized same as the players. And you know that the players have been getting trashed as well.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Horrible.... just horrible.
Great run at the end to make it close, but I dont understand why we cant bring that intensity throughout the game smh.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Steez said:


> Horrible.... just horrible.
> Great run at the end to make it close, but I dont understand why we cant bring that intensity throughout the game smh.


They've done this twice now...OKC was just a week back.

There are no consolation prizes for getting down by 20 and making a "great run" to end up losing by 5 or so.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

R-Star said:


> You better hope you're right, or you're out of options.
> 
> 
> Hey, the one bright side for you and your team sucking right now, at least you can say "See, told you Dwight wasn't that good."
> ...


But I didn't think it would be like this, not at all. I will say that this team has far too much talent for this to continue much longer...but if they lose to the Wizards, then I think it really is panic time.

I always did want Bynum over Howard, but given how Bynum is now a train wreck, I would say Jim Buss looks like a genius for doing the deal. In hindsight, Howard was the way to go...however, I can see Howard bolting at the end of the season, for sure, now. There is a small contingent out there that feel that even if the Lakers won a title this year, he would bolt. I'm not so sure about that, but its always a concern, and if they are this bad all season long, then he's a goner and the Lakers without draft choices are going to be looking up at the Clippers for years to come in Los Angeles.

Wow.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

btw beef with D'Antoni - cut your losses, pull the plug - Kobe doesnt need to be playing 40+ mpg


----------

